# Happy belated birthday?



## ricardo_jokinen

How can I say "Happy Belated birthday" Suomeksi? 

Thanks!


----------



## Hakro

For example "Myöhästyneet syntymäpäiväonnittelut" or "Myöhästyneet onnittelut syntymäpäivän johdosta".


----------



## ricardo_jokinen

Thanks a million!


----------



## Emanresu

Hakro said:


> For example "Myöhästyneet syntymäpäiväonnittelut"


 
dont mean to hijack the thread, but what does this part of the expression mean?

onnittelut


----------



## Hakro

Hi Emanresu,

"Myöhästyneet syntymäpäiväonnittelut" = Belated birthday congrats
"Myöhästyneet onnittelut syntymäpäivän johdosta" = Belated congrats for (your) birthday

(In fact, you should say _onnentoivotukset_ instead of _onnittelut_, but most people use the latter word.)


----------

